

Creating cool pictures with a few lines of code - comatose_kid
http://www.chriscoyne.com/cfdg/

======
aston
Hey, I know that dude. I used to work with him. One of the guys behind
SparkNotes/TheSpark, OkCupid, and now CrazyBlindDate.com.

Also check out Deliver the Dis [<http://www.chriscoyne.com/dis/index.html>] if
you're into Context-Free Grammars and insulting people.

------
mhb
It would be interesting to use this with a supervisor program which receives a
rating from the user about whether an image is appealing and then attempts to
make images with similar characteristics.

~~~
O3d
Something like <http://www.electricsheep.org/> ?

